# What should I feed to put size on my dog?



## CANEMAN (Jan 26, 2007)

My 8 week old Cane Corso was the runt of the litter. His brothers and sister are alot bigger than he is especially their head sizes. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what I should feed my dog to beef him up? and eventually when hes old enough what could I give him (supplements)to help him build muscle? I know that he has potential because his dad was 150 pounds of lean muscle and his mom was a good 130 pounds!


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would not worry too much about his size right now. Most times, the runt of the litter grows to be a normal size or even bigger than its littermates. What you need to concentrate on now is making sure that he grows slowly and steadily and not rapidly. You also want to keep as much weight off of him as you can. When he is fully grown you can worry about adding a pound here and there, but as a puppy I'd keep him on the lean side. Adding weight as a puppy, would make him more prone to joint problems (ie. Elbow Dysplasia, Hip Dysplasia, etc.).

The only food suggestion I have is to keep a close eye on Calcium and Phosporus as well as calories. You want a food that has adjusted calcium and phosporus levels. I'd say nothing above 1.5% calcium and 1.0% phosporus. If you don't want to search, you can always find a good Large/Giant Breed Puppy food or an All Life Stages (it will say this in the AAFCO statement on the bag- "balanced and complete for All Life Stages" or so on and so forth) food. 

Also, once you decide on a good food, I wouldn't supplement anything- especially for a puppy. If he gets his daily exercise, you shouldn't have any problems with him building his muscles up.

Good luck!


----------



## CANEMAN (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok thanks I didnt know that putting wieght on him now will effect his joints later on. He is a lil on the chubby side!lol. I'm currently feeding him nutro large breed puppy. I'll have to checkto see if it is balanced.


----------



## corsomom (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi. I have 2 corsos. I feed canidae.My oldest girl was on the small side, when I got her she was only 56 lbs at 8 months. she did not start to fill out until she was about 18 months. shes 2 1/2 now and is 112. Sophie, my youngest was 80 lbs at 8 months and is 110 at 18 months. I'd love to see pics of your pup.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I have no advice really, but would also love to see some pictures, from both of you! I am so facinated by the cane corso breed, they are such amazing looking dogs!


----------



## barker (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with the others that putting weight on your pup is not a priority right now. In my opinion, good nutrition is of the utmost importance especially if he is a "runt", as you say. A good, all natural diet is the best way to go. Avoid commercial dog foods with fillers, animal byproducts and lots of chemicals. My dog and cat both love Flint River Ranch. Good luck with your new pup. I hope he brings you years of joy and love.

Sherry Massey
Barker and Friends
http://www.naturalbarker.com


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about weight as much, but a good, healthy food combined with plenty of excersise will guarentee a healthy, muscular dog.

I've got an APBT that I wanted to "beef up", (I hate that term).

So I upped his diet, mainly with some good canned food and of course I upped the amount and the degree of excersise he gets.

I feed Eagle Pack btw. From what I hear some other top of the line brands are: Innova, Canidae, Fromm and Solid Gold.

I also wouldn't stray too far from the guidelines on the food you are feeding until your dog is over a year old. As mentioned you could inadvertently be causing joint or other health problems for the dog when it is older.


----------



## Maril (Jan 29, 2007)

Balanced diet, reasonable weight, moderate exercise. Am not familiar with your breed, but bred and showed Danes and Irish Wolfhounds for years. Let's not forget O.D. (osteochondritis dissicans-sp?) of the head of the humerus in giant breed dogs. You already got great advice on diet and calcium/phosphorus balance. When we got our first Dane we listened to some looney breeder on her homemade diet and nearly messed her up. She turned out OK, though, a BIS bitch.


----------



## CANEMAN (Jan 26, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> I have no advice really, but would also love to see some pictures, from both of you! I am so facinated by the cane corso breed, they are such amazing looking dogs!


I would love to show you guys a pic but I dont know how to post them? lol BTW thanks to everyone for their advice!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

what you do is write a reply but not useing Quick just "post reply" and click on the paper clip (not the globe) 

and just upload your pics..if you have them on ur compu


----------



## CANEMAN (Jan 26, 2007)

This is my boy at 7 weeks..


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

OH my!!!!!! What an amazing color. I have only really seen pics of white ones. Adorable puppy!!!!!


----------



## SAMMIE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Hello*

I have only seen pictures of this breed? Are they mixed with Rotts? What kennel did you get him from? Thank you Sammie.


----------



## adzhsv (Nov 11, 2007)

i am also wanting to start developing some muscle in my 12 month old staffy, would a protein supplement hurt to use at all?


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow he's sooo cute! I too have only seen pictures of light-colored fur on CCs. They are incredible animals, and your little guy looks sooooo cute! Don't worry about the weight gain, it'll happen!!!! He'll be so big before you know it!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CaneMan, your pup is adorable. Can't wait to see him as he grows up. I sure hope you will be posting pics as he grows.


----------

